# I visited Hilton Myrtle Beach



## Gophesjo (Feb 20, 2012)

I visited the HGVC Myrtle Beach property (Anderson Ocean Club) yesterday and I have to say imho that the 2 BR unit is absolutley the nicest unit I have seen in Myrtle Beach (I like it much better than Marriott's Ocean Watch).  That said, the location is somewhat unfortunate, what with it really being in the thick of things, and the amenities didn't really grab me - but, oh!!! that balcony and view...


----------



## GregT (Feb 20, 2012)

Gophesjo said:


> I visited the HGVC Myrtle Beach property (Anderson Ocean Club) yesterday and I have to say imho that the 2 BR unit is absolutley the nicest unit I have seen in Myrtle Beach (I like it much better than Marriott's Ocean Watch).  That said, the location is somewhat unfortunate, what with it really being in the thick of things, and the amenities didn't really grab me - but, oh!!! that balcony and view...



Can you elaborate at all on the rooms?  I'm happy to hear they are very nice - and the view also. 

Thx for the prelim comments. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Greg - the resort was built as full-time/second homes, so the villas are more 'homey' than many buildings purposed as timeshares - with bigger closets, bigger kitchens and slightly smaller baths (without the ubiquitous jetted tubs in the master bedrooms).  Granite counters - stainless steel - very nice cabinets, carpets and tile.  Furnishings were transitional/conservative.

The balcony on the two bedroom model was wrap around - south facing to direct ocean front.

To be quite frank - I don't remember the balcony on the 1 BR model, since I was still all gaga about the two bed units.  

There was one minor drawback on the two bedroom unit's second bedroom window - it opened out into a well lit (natural lighting from large windows) hall, rather than directly outside.  As such, privacy could necessitate an opaque window covering/make over.


----------



## Trudyt623 (May 4, 2012)

I stayed at the Anderson under a hotel booking and fell in love with it.  I went during the 3rd week of august and there were no crowds.  My children wanted to live there.  I can't wait to purchase HGVC so that we can do a couple long weekends there during the off season. After the kids were in bed my husband and I would sit on the balcony in the master bedroom and enjoy ocean sounds.

The guest bedroom drapes had to be keep closed at all times!


----------



## jdunn1 (May 4, 2012)

Any plans or room to make the HGVC Myrtle Beach property bigger?  Is there room to put in more pools?  I think the rooms at the Marriott are small but I can't immagine better resort pools, grounds, amenities, and services than the Marriott.

I was excited about the Hilton and almost bought points but I went with Marriott because the resort grounds are so nice.  I appreciate nice rooms and definately, I wish the Marriott had bigger rooms and three bedrooms, but in the end, we are outside more than inside so the pools and grounds are way more valuable to us than the size of the rooms.


----------



## amycurl (May 4, 2012)

The photos on the site look beautiful....I wonder how long it will take these units to hit the resale market. 

Nice to see HGVC somewhere other than just FL and NYC on the east coast...

Also, I've seen mention in other threads about preview-type packages offered by HGVC to visit if you're willing to sit through a sales spiel. How does one go about getting on that invite list? My DH and I have a joint HH Silver account, would that help?


----------



## Remy (May 5, 2012)

amycurl said:


> The photos on the site look beautiful....I wonder how long it will take these units to hit the resale market.
> 
> Nice to see HGVC somewhere other than just FL and NYC on the east coast...
> 
> Also, I've seen mention in other threads about preview-type packages offered by HGVC to visit if you're willing to sit through a sales spiel. How does one go about getting on that invite list? My DH and I have a joint HH Silver account, would that help?



They are hitting now. I think I saw a two bedroom on Judi's site www.judikoz.com.


----------



## amycurl (May 5, 2012)

Hmmm...good to know. I hadn't started actively looking yet, but it's nice that there is already some availability.


----------



## pedro47 (May 6, 2012)

Where in MB is this resort located ?


----------



## Remy (May 6, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Where in MB is this resort located ?



It's here: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...eana_Resorts-Myrtle_Beach_South_Carolina.html

Half is condos, half is HGVC Anderson Ocean Club.


----------



## pedro47 (May 6, 2012)

Remy said:


> It's here: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...eana_Resorts-Myrtle_Beach_South_Carolina.html
> 
> Half is condos, half is HGVC Anderson Ocean Club.



Thanks for the information.


----------



## travelguy (May 6, 2012)

*Open Reservations @ HGVC Myrtle??*

I'm sure this has been discussed but I can't seem to remember - 

Has HGVC started allowing members to make reservations @ HGVC Myrtle w/o doing the 90 minute tour?  

If so, since Myrtle doesn't show up in the Revolution reservations system, does this entail a call to HGVC customer service?


----------



## Remy (May 6, 2012)

travelguy said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed but I can't seem to remember -
> 
> Has HGVC started allowing members to make reservations @ HGVC Myrtle w/o doing the 90 minute tour?
> 
> If so, since Myrtle doesn't show up in the Revolution reservations system, does this entail a call to HGVC customer service?



It has been answered. Only owners can book until 2013.


----------



## floyddl (May 6, 2012)

Remy said:


> It has been answered. Only owners can book until 2013.



Owners and Elite


----------



## travelguy (May 7, 2012)

Remy said:


> It has been answered. Only owners can book until 2013.



Thanks.  I knew it was owners only but was not sure for how long.


----------



## dmaxdmax (May 26, 2012)

Not that I enjoy being a contrarian but our experience wasn't very good.  It should be noted that we didn't book as a condo or TS but through the hotel as if it was a standard hotel suite.  It was also a number of years ago (2009) so you should weight it accordingly - I think there as been some additional construction but the only pool at the time was teensy.  I think finding the dirty diaper under the desk chair was the last straw.

I hope everyone else's trip proves ours was unusual.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...eana_Resorts-Myrtle_Beach_South_Carolina.html


----------

